# New to LiPo help please



## rockdog200 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok this probably has been asked a dozen times but i searched and now confused. I race TC and 10th dirt off-road and just bought an E MAXX. I know nothing about liPo and would like to try them, what do I need to know and what does the numbers mean? What chargers and do you discharge them? Any help welcome.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I know about two notches less than you do LOL but I did read that you absolutely DO NOT discharge them. In fact, what I read was don’t take them down past 6 volts. If they go into a deep discharge, they will not recover. 

I too would like suggestions on a charger.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Before anyone answers, if these things are so user friendly, would this charger be as good as any? Integy INDI 16X-Lithium DC Charger $58.00 on tower


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

okay about lipos.

As far as chargers i use the duratrax ice it is about 120.00 or there is also a whole line of triton charger that i hear work well.

And yes, do not discharge them past 3 volts per cell, ie. dont bring a 2 cell lower than 6 volts, and a 3 cell lower than 9 volts. And as far as the numbers, usually you will see and number with a C rating, ie 20c or 15c. That tells you what the discharge rate of the battery pack is. Usually for r/c c-dans and truck you would go with a 20c or bigger, for the e-maxx you might wanna go with a little bigger like a 25c or 30c if u can find them. and also always charge them at the right setting on the charger, and always charge it at the right amps, thats easy to find out, all you have to do is take the mAh of the pack a divide that by 1000, ie. 3200mAh/1000=3.2 so a 3200mAh pack is charged at 3.2 amps. I think that covers it all if you have any more questions just post them and i will check it every so often.


----------



## rockdog200 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok where is the best place to buy LiPo's that are the same size as a 6cell pack and 7.2 volts. I need them to fit a RDX and T3 truck offroad and Emaxx. I an going to use them to practice with the RDX and race the T3 and EMAXX so long run times and big power are needed.


----------



## garyrcdoc (Oct 15, 2005)

*Where to buy LiPos*

*Rockdog200*

I have bought almost a dozen lipos so far from four different companies.

The no name brands (from pure hobby) worked great initially but all 6 of them ran flat within 2 months. 

I bought four of the 4000 mah from Max-Amps.com and they have been working extremely well for the past 4 months so far. I'm happy with them.

I bought both the 4800 and the 3200 from Orion and they also have worked well for the past couple of months though they are not any improvement over the Max-amps and certainly were more expensive. 

I'd read the data on the Kokam web site re: lipo cells and how to maintain them. It is really quite helpful.

good luck.

gary


----------



## glassdoctor (Apr 11, 2002)

Only think I don't like about the Integy charger is... no lcd screen to show what's happening. If you use a voltmeter to use with it then you would have some idea when it's going to be done.

It's cheap enough but it's not a "smart" charger.

The ICE, Astro 109, MRC 989 are some common chargers for big packs, all @120 bucks.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

The ICE keeps coming up from almost everyone, looks like that is what I should be looking at.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I have 2 of the ICE chargers. They are great and will do any batteries you want.


----------



## brandonizr (Feb 12, 2007)

check out this website http://www.liporacing.com/info.htm


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Good stuff there.


----------

